# jap quails



## adamntitch (Jun 17, 2007)

firstly can people look at there adult japs and tell me there beak colours as i have noticed my males are black but the females are a lighter colour (normal coloured)


2ndly does anyone ring there quails if so what age do you put closed rings on them please


----------



## ljb107 (Nov 16, 2008)

You are kinda right with the beak colour of normals but its not always like that same with the other colours.

Why would you want to ring them?

I'd try putting them on at about 4 days and just keep on trying until they stay on.

Lloyd :2thumb:


----------



## adamntitch (Jun 17, 2007)

i always ring all birds i hatch lol just never done the quails before altho all the adults have coloured numbered rings on so i know whos who 

yeah it was wild colour japs i ment cheers for the reply


----------



## tony4k4 (Mar 30, 2009)

you can tell boys from girls easy as soon as there ready to breed turn them over look by there vent and if there is a bulge very gently push back on the bulge and white bubbles come out bingo thats a cock seperate them into 1 cock to 3 hens and your good to go but i just keep loads of hens and cocks together and i have never seen males fighting if i get too many i just sell them for a coupe off quid its easy really and omg they lay eggs every single day for me lol my inc is full lol ive started eating them so they dont go to waste lol

ps i must state when you check for cocks i do it gently as if yu do it wrong you can really hurt them if you dont know how to do it i think its best not too


----------



## adamntitch (Jun 17, 2007)

thanks i know that tho i sex all chicks at a week old by vent sexing was just wondering if others have noticed the beak colour think


----------



## duffey (Mar 1, 2012)

*Jap quails*

Adamntitch,

Ring size R is the appropriate closed ring size for Japs - would suggest ringing at 4 days, and experimenting to see what age is best for the species.


----------



## adamntitch (Jun 17, 2007)

thanks


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

Is it PC to refer to them as 'Japs'? :lol2:


----------



## adamntitch (Jun 17, 2007)

most people use that term lol


----------

